# Nailer for hardi



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Which one have you used or do you recommend? or none at all?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

We use a framing nailer with a 2" round head galvanized nail. Turn the pressure down and flush up the nail head with a hammer as needed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I owned and tried to use a framing nailer, roofing nailer, total failure!
I bought this gun and use it for all my siding jobs and even fencing.
http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...DUCT&PARTNUMBER=N66C&SDesc=Coil+Siding+Nailer
A siding nailer uses a smaller gauge nail with a ring shank the whole length unlike a framing nailer.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

use a siding nailer as mentioned by joe.. the nail has to be flush with the face.. only siding nailers have nails with a thin enough head to do this

the harti nails for framing guns have a much thicker head.. if you set the head flush with the siding it will crack the siding


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> use a siding nailer as mentioned by joe.. the nail has to be flush with the face.. only siding nailers have nails with a thin enough head to do this
> 
> the harti nails for framing guns have a much thicker head.. if you set the head flush with the siding it will crack the siding


While the siding gun is nice, the framing gun can also work if used correctly. We have used it on several Hardi jobs with no issues.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

From the Hardie site; 
BLIND NAILING
Nails - Wood Framing
• Siding nail (0.09" shank x 0.221" HD x 2" long)
• 11ga. roofing nail (0.121" shank x 0.371" HD x 1.25" long)




FACE NAILING
Nails - Wood Framing
• 6d (0.113" shank x 0.267" HD x 2" long)
• Siding nail (0.09” shank x 0.221” HD x 2” long)


Don't shoot the messenger, lol. From; http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/install/hardieplank-hz5.pdf Hz10 is the same, both cover the U.S.

Gary


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Of course the OP has not stated which type of Hardie siding, lap, shake, panel, or nailing method.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

sixeightten said:


> Of course the OP has not stated which type of Hardie siding, lap, shake, panel, or nailing method.


 

8 inch lap board, blind nailing


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Gary, was this for me? I have that document, thanks. Wanting to see what others are successfully using to insert the nails with.

Thanks







Gary in WA said:


> From the Hardie site;
> BLIND NAILING
> Nails - Wood Framing
> • Siding nail (0.09" shank x 0.221" HD x 2" long)
> ...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

For anyone! I use a siding gun, Joe linked it. Carrying a framing gun when doing siding is heavy on the arm and nail belt as it hangs there when not in use.... bad enough to use when framing (37 years)- like apples to oranges in weight/ease of use/time wasted loading/magazine capacity/nail placement/built in exposure gauge/closeness to board end without blow-out corners- just no comparison, (been-there-done-that) IMO. Depends on if you want the siding product warranty.

Gary


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Gary in WA said:


> For anyone! I use a siding gun, Joe linked it. Carrying a framing gun when doing siding is heavy on the arm and nail belt as it hangs there when not in use.... bad enough to use when framing (37 years)- like apples to oranges in weight/ease of use/time wasted loading/magazine capacity/nail placement/built in exposure gauge/closeness to board end without blow-out corners- just no comparison, (been-there-done-that) IMO. Depends on if you want the siding product warranty.
> 
> Gary


Been there, done that also! But only for 30 years. In my opinion, a framing gun is a lot more versatile for a homeowner than a siding gun. I also never hang any gun from my tool belt. A framing nailer is an acceptable nailer according to James Hardie.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

I actually have a Bostitch N89C, but have not researched if there are any nails that fit this unit, that would be suitable for nailing hardi?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use my siding nailer for building slat fences, installing 1 X 4 and 1 X 6 exterior trim, vinyl lumber, building bird houses ECT.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

im with joe.. a framing gun is for FRAMING. siding nailers are for siding, putting on fence boards. underlay and other things.. 

the framing gun is just too aggresive and hte nails have too heavy gauge a head which DO crack the siding far worse and much more often than the siding nailer. ive installed countless panels of the stuff and the siding nailer has been the least worrysome.. ive hand nailed with roofing nails.. used a roofing gun along with even screwing it on a commercial job where we had to fasten to heavy gauge steel studs

as for blind nailing 8" im pretty sure it wont be covered by warrenty if you nail it that way. it has to be face nailed.. theyve had issues with heavy winds blowing it off so now only the 5" exposure harti can be blind nailed


----------

